# Horn doesn't honk when I press the lock button (08 path)



## uhhuh804 (Dec 26, 2007)

When i press the button to lock the doors the horn doesn't honk. Its a 2008 Pathfinder SE, and i have it set on the comfort and convenience screen to activate the horn when i press the lock button. I have had the car since August and it worked fine until just recently. Also the lights don't flash when i press the unlock button as well. Any ideas?


----------



## gbierlein (Feb 21, 2007)

Sounds like something is open. Usually the honk at arm and unarm are caused when the back hatch is closed but not all the way. Give it a walk around and make sure everything has been shut. That would explain the no honk and no lights. That's your truck's way of telling you it's not completely closed up.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

On the NAVI setup there is an option to have only lights on lock... there might be a similar setup you could do with the key FOB?


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

Calimoxo2 said:


> On the NAVI setup there is an option to have only lights on lock... there might be a similar setup you could do with the key FOB?



Yup, it explains it in the owner manual.


X


----------



## LittleStevie (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't have the navigation on my '05, and to set honk on/off on lock you hold both the lock and unlock buttons down on the key fob for several seconds until the truck honks and/or blinks its lights...this toggles back and forth between modes. You might need to do something similar.


----------



## Impact (Jul 24, 2007)

gbierlein said:


> Sounds like something is open. Usually the honk at arm and unarm are caused when the back hatch is closed but not all the way. Give it a walk around and make sure everything has been shut. That would explain the no honk and no lights. That's your truck's way of telling you it's not completely closed up.


+1 for the back hatch..it happened to me once.


----------



## uhhuh804 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. I held down both buttons on the key fob for 5 secongds and it worked. Thanks again for the help!


----------

